# White Sage and Rats?



## CallieRose (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm tempted to cleanse my room with white sage and I was wondering if that would be bad for my ratties? I would take them out of the room while it was being done but what about afterward when the smoke has dissipated? Would it still affect them or do you think they'd be safe? Thanks


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Definitely remove them from the area you plan on smudging. Plan on returning them _quite awhile_ after you can't smell the sage anymore, keeping in mind that the rats can still smell things even after you can no longer, and that those smells can irritate them. The more you aerate the room afterward (and during), the better.


----------

